# Would like to meet ex pats in the Viareggio/Pisa area



## Undertow40 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ciao!

My name is Adam and I am an ex pat New Zealander living in Viareggio with my Italian wife. I am keen to meet other English speaking people living in the area. Also any tips on finding some work in the area would be appreciated. I realise how hard it is and would appreciate any advice. 

Grazie a tutti

Adam


----------



## Lizziebee562 (May 5, 2013)

Hi Adam, 

My husband & I will be moving out to Cascina from the UK in October & so will be looking for English speakers to help ease us into italian life!

Let me know if you're still looking to meet fellow English speakers. Hope you managed to get some work sorted out.


----------

